# Pic of Grace's ultrasound... Wispynook has PUPS



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

that is amazing! And so exciting!! XD CONGRATS!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohh, the vet said Grace had pups packed in her, we saw 6 and she did not go more than halfway up the tubes, so the vet said she figures 8-10 of them.

Here a pic of Grace we took last week....the wind was blowing like a crazy hard!










And here is the male we bred her to. His name is Ch. By Request, I'm All Snow'd In, Thank God!. He is the most lovely, loving boy and a total gentleman. We are beyond excited for this litter to be born.


snow'd IMG_3374 web by dbolog4me, on Flickr


snow'd IMG_3354 web by dbolog4me, on Flickr


Snow'd looking at car IMG_3455 web by dbolog4me, on Flickr


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG I am so thrilled for you guys!!  How exciting! I for one can never see a darn thing in those ultrasounds, but they are somehow still cool to see lol. I can't wait to see the pups, they're going to be _gorgeous_!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I am so very excited about this breeding! Grace's father was white too. I will be looking for a show quality white bitch from this litter to keep. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed!

A few more pics from our visit way out in New York.

Snow'd meets and greets Dianne.










Snow'ds owner, Sherryn, adores him.










Grace and Dianne in the breeding room.










Snow'd meets Chantel and bows to her highness.....LOL










The handsome man is quite pleased with himself!










May I kiss your eye?










Only if I can kiss the boo boo on your neck. (he had a small razor burn)










I think I love you! Well....for at least a few days anyway.










Grace gets a much deserved rest in the dog friendly hotel room.










One of my favorite pics of Snow'd












_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_We brought the three girls and left the boys home with their dads because Taffy was in heat at the same time as Grace.

Taffy in the hotel room.










Mom said it's not my turn yet!










Dianne getting Grace ready for her date on the second day. Chantel just hanging out.










And everyone lived happily every after.....I think....










If I do get my show girl out of this mating, her name will be Wispynook's Carol Sings To Heaven in honor of our beloved mother. Her call name will be Song.

_


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

So excited for you - but no matter how hard I look I still struggle to see the pups! How many weeks now before the big day?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh how exciting!!!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Exciting! Snow'd reminds me of Sagan, he's beautiful. I'm sure you will have gorgeous pups.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Delighted for you. Hey, just a minute.._.I think I see a pup in there with my name on it!!_


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

congratulations!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> Congratulations!!! Delighted for you. Hey, just a minute.._.I think I see a pup in there with my name on it!!_


_
Thank you Chagall. BTW....which one of those blobs is yours? LOL We know you are a dedicated silver lover!_ 
_
That's funny because Dianne pointed to a spot on Grace's side yesterday and said to me that that one was Song. We laughed and made a big deal of it. We can be so silly sometimes._


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the whole process with us! The courtship was so sweet, just love Snow's, he is divine! These will be some kind of puppies with Grace as the mom! Really enjoy all your pics.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

You can breath sighs of relief that you have puppies! No more wondering. Will you be keeping Grace in the CC or trimming her down for the event?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

truelovepoodles said:


> You can breath sighs of relief that you have puppies! No more wondering. Will you be keeping Grace in the CC or trimming her down for the event?


_The only thing that Dianne is planning to trim is her belly (teat) area, of course. That will get shaved for the pups.

We're planning to grow her to full CC to give her a try in the breed ring. She is being banded and wrapped religiously now. She has nice movement and good poodle coat. Her color might be a problem. We will have to wait and see. Dianne is working with her to get her head and tail up when she gaits._


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

How exciting! Congratulations on puppies on the way!!! And, I agree, thanks so much for letting us in on the complete process. We can count on you two to document the time line with wonderful pics and attached commentary. Loving it!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Congratulations ! Hope you have an exciting litter to look at and healthy pups. Keep us posted.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you all!! Yes, we are really excited about this litter and really hope to find Song among the bundles of bouncing fur balls....lol. Grace is starting to really show now, you can tell she is pregnant without having to "really" look to see her little belly pot like a few days ago! 

Be assured, you will all get a lot of photo timeline updates when the blessed event happens, whether you want them or not....LMBO. Due a bit less than a month from now, the last week of waiting and watching is going to make me a nervous wreck!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

So excited!!! I would be a nervous wreck, too, waiting and watching. Love how you've already picked out her name, Song, in a tribute to your mom. Think that is perfect! Now, here's hoping you have some beautiful, white females to choose from.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

jester's mom said:


> Thank you all!! Yes, we are really excited about this litter and really hope to find Song among the bundles of bouncing fur balls....lol. Grace is starting to really show now, you can tell she is pregnant without having to "really" look to see her little belly pot like a few days ago!
> 
> Be assured, you will all get a lot of photo timeline updates when the blessed event happens, whether you want them or not....LMBO. Due a bit less than a month from now, the last week of waiting and watching is going to make me a nervous wreck!


Who is grading your litter for pet/show ? Are you keeping a boy or a girl (white ?). Love the stud dog, he is really nice.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

whitepoodles said:


> Who is grading your litter for pet/show ? Are you keeping a boy or a girl (white ?). Love the stud dog, he is really nice.


We haven't looked into anyone as of yet to help grade our litter but yesterday I spoke to a lady that does show grooming about grooming Alfie for me and showing us how to do it properly. Her husband is a pro handler, I asked about having him show Alfie and I am going to ask when we meet if he would evaluate the litter. So far, he is the closest to us (2 1/2 hrs) that I know of someone who is qualified to do it. 

Anyone know of someone closer to Southern Vermont (on MA border) that is good, just chime in. 

Deb wants a white girl, if no white, then a cream.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Deb REALLY wants a white bitch!
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohhhhhh, Deb told me my pics were gone.... I never even thought about it. I redid my photobucket & Flickr albums because all my pics were just on one album and I needed to straighten them out so I could find things. Ummmm, never thought about the fact that all my pics were linked to both my albums and would lose their links. Darn!! 

Sorry about all my pics being gone, I will put the pics back on this thread but, obviously, will not be able to redo all my pics. Oh well, forward and onward....LOL.

Grace's unltrasound pics...

The marked one to show the pup(s)..









The unmarked so you can see without the markings...


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

jester's mom said:


> We haven't looked into anyone as of yet to help grade our litter but yesterday I spoke to a lady that does show grooming about grooming Alfie for me and showing us how to do it properly. Her husband is a pro handler, I asked about having him show Alfie and I am going to ask when we meet if he would evaluate the litter. So far, he is the closest to us (2 1/2 hrs) that I know of someone who is qualified to do it.
> 
> Anyone know of someone closer to Southern Vermont (on MA border) that is good, just chime in.
> 
> Deb wants a white girl, if no white, then a cream.


I heard of a handler by the name of Mark Travers who resides in the Mass. area. Iam not sure if he is still there. Also there is Wendel Sammet but he may be a tad too far. Google poodle breeders in the Mass area and see who you can find. I cant recall off hand..but I am sure there are several that are close to you that may not mind to grade a litter for you.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> I heard of a handler by the name of Mark Travers who resides in the Mass. area. Iam not sure if he is still there. Also there is Wendel Sammet but he may be a tad too far. Google poodle breeders in the Mass area and see who you can find. I cant recall off hand..but I am sure there are several that are close to you that may not mind to grade a litter for you.


_
We had a recommendation and have contacted Delana and Mark Severs of Madela Poodles. They are two and a half hours away from us, and that is manageable. We have an appointment on Saturday, May 7th, to have Billy & Alfie professionally groomed and evaluated by Mark for the ring. Wendel Sammet and Joseph Vergnetti are Mark's mentors. 

Mark is a handler as well as groomer so we will see what we have when he is done and how we are going to proceed from there.

Delana has already given Dianne instructions on how to condition Alfie's coat to help it grow better. 

We are really excited about this and are looking forward to a good outcome and getting a dog or two in the ring in the future.

Thank you very much whitepoodles for the recommendations. Your help is greatly appreciated._


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

whitepoodles said:


> I heard of a handler by the name of Mark Travers who resides in the Mass. area. Iam not sure if he is still there. Also there is Wendel Sammet but he may be a tad too far. Google poodle breeders in the Mass area and see who you can find. I cant recall off hand..but I am sure there are several that are close to you that may not mind to grade a litter for you.


Thank you very much!! I will look into these people and also do a google. I appreciate your recommendations. 

LOL.. ummm, I think Deb misunderstood what you were recommending these people for. Yes, we have an appointment to have Alfie pro groomed and also the husband is going to see about showing Alfie for me. Will be first Sat. in May. He does ringside, which is what I prefer, so that is going to be great! We are very excited about this and very much looking forward to learning more (and more proper) about grooming.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Spoospirit & Jester'smom:

I just got back from the Syracuse dog shows this past weekend and lo and behold small world I met the lady to whom Spoospirit bred Grace.
He is a beautiful dog and I went over him.. His temperament is devine and he is a ham of a dog.

I hope you have a great litter and I am sure you will have something nice in a white female to choose from it and show to her title in future.

Good luck to you both !


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

whitepoodles said:


> Spoospirit & Jester'smom:
> 
> I just got back from the Syracuse dog shows this past weekend and lo and behold small world I met the lady to whom Spoospirit bred Grace.
> He is a beautiful dog and I went over him.. His temperament is devine and he is a ham of a dog.
> ...


Whitepoodles, THANK YOU very much! I am so glad you got to meet him. Yes, he is a wonderful boy, hey? LOL He certainly is a ham and his temperament leaves nothing to be asked more for. And his conformation is absolutely lovely and complimented Grace where she needed it most! We feel so very lucky to have found him and been able to use him for our first ever spoo litter!!!!

BTW...LOL... it is gardenmum (me, Dianne) who is the owner of Grace and who bred her. Well, Deb (spoospirit, my absolutely WONDERFUL sister) and I both went up and both work together, of course, with our dogs, but Grace's stud was my choice. So, thanks!!!  I did have another Ch. male that I could have used but after we considered everything, the decision was to use Snowd In.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohhhh, and I will be posting new pics of Grace the end of this week. She is getting BIG...lol... she still has almost 3 weeks to go yet, I think she has quite a belly full! I am SURE (ahhem) that she has a couple of white girls in there...lol. At least, that is what i keep telling her to make! Won't be that long before we see if she has been listening to me. :act-up:


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL at times I get mixed up with avatars and real call names. 
Yes the boy is lovely indeed and for me temperament is really what's important and second is conformation. Who wants to live with a beautiful dog who has a bad temperament , right ?

Do you know how many pups your Grace is carrying ? I hope you dont x-ray only U/Sound I am so very much against x-rays.
Good luck to you all.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

whitepoodles said:


> LOL at times I get mixed up with avatars and real call names.
> Yes the boy is lovely indeed and for me temperament is really what's important and second is conformation. Who wants to live with a beautiful dog who has a bad temperament , right ?
> 
> Do you know how many pups your Grace is carrying ? I hope you dont x-ray only U/Sound I am so very much against x-rays.
> Good luck to you all.


Thanks for your thoughts on the xrays.... the vet suggested we get an xray when she is a week away from being due. So, you feel this would not be a good idea. I have had people on both sides of this issue, have you had a bad experience with it, or are you just not thrilled with it because of the "nature of the beast" so to speak. I know that it is totally dangerous to the pup development early on in the pregnancy. I would like to hear your reasons. I, myself, am not crazy about doing it and was not going to but the vet suggested it and said it would be fine. I may just call it off. Let me know your views/experiences with this. Thanks.


We did an ultrasound at 3 1/2 weeks, we saw 6 pups and watched each heartbeat... that was COOL.... they were close together, the vet only went maybe half way up the tubes. She said that with them being so close, she expects Grace has 8 -10 pups in her. And, by the size of her belly already, I would think 10 is a closer guestimate.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

jester's mom said:


> Thanks for your thoughts on the xrays.... the vet suggested we get an xray when she is a week away from being due. So, you feel this would not be a good idea. I have had people on both sides of this issue, have you had a bad experience with it, or are you just not thrilled with it because of the "nature of the beast" so to speak. I know that it is totally dangerous to the pup development early on in the pregnancy. I would like to hear your reasons. I, myself, am not crazy about doing it and was not going to but the vet suggested it and said it would be fine. I may just call it off. Let me know your views/experiences with this. Thanks.
> 
> 
> We did an ultrasound at 3 1/2 weeks, we saw 6 pups and watched each heartbeat... that was COOL.... they were close together, the vet only went maybe half way up the tubes. She said that with them being so close, she expects Grace has 8 -10 pups in her. And, by the size of her belly already, I would think 10 is a closer guestimate.


X-rays are NOT recommended and whoever tells you it is safe is wrong. It has been proven that any exposure to radiation may cause cancer and so WHY take a chance. If you have a great vet like mine is who knows exactely how to operate an U/Sound machine and can detect each and every locule he sees and not go over the same one twice, you will not need to x-rays and even if your vet is not efficient with detection of every locule (this comes with practice) still I am adamantly against x-rays. 
I am a minimalist, minimal innoculations and minimal medications as well as minimal x-rays unless absolutely needed and if it is an emergency only... otherwise the 30 days post 1st breeding U/Sound will give you the desired results so that you will not have to x-ray your girls to know how many pups she is carrying. As to the position of the heads etc.. this is really not indicative of what will happen during whelping. 
Your vet if efficient can count locules on U/Sound as he can also count heads and spines on x-rays. Therefore forgo the risk and have your vet tell you how many locules he sees.. One plus of minus would not make any difference. You can also find out if your girl whelped all her pups if you have a great stetoscope you can listen to heartbeats if you doubt she has not finished whelping. Some may not feel that x-rays are damagine, however coming from a medical background (my dad was a surgeon) I was taught that they are.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Whitepoodles, thank you for your very good thoughts. I was not going to do it, then decided to after the vet said it would be fine. Now, I will cancel the appointment. I am not concerned about all the pups heads facing in the right direction, I have had females whelp pups butt first, I am more careful with those pups that liquids don't cause problems getting into their lungs, otherwise, I have never had a problem when a pup was born butt first. Actually, I was doing it because others suggested it would be proper to do it, I would much rather not do that to the pups, though. Soooo, I will take your advice gratefully and cancel the appointment!

Thanks!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Jester's mom:
I also used to x-rays my bitches at 58 days gestation and I found out that if I can know the exact number of pups on U/Sound at 30 days post first breeding is much better and safer this way.

The only reason I do U/Sound is to find out if my bitch is in whelp and also know how many pups she is expecting so that I do not take too many reservations prematurely as I do not want to disappoint clients.

My vet is right on the money every time he did the u/sound and he was off one time by only 1 pup... so no need for me to x-rays my girls anymore. Thank god for U/Sound machines.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I also wanted to mention that many times (if I dont forget  I would ask my vet to email to my computer the U/Sound image following which I send it to my clients..


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

whitepoodles said:


> I also wanted to mention that many times (if I dont forget  I would ask my vet to email to my computer the U/Sound image following which I send it to my clients..


Well, that is something to remember for next time..lol. I did not ask her to try and count all the pups on the ultrasound, it was to verify pregnancy and she looked at the heartbeats of those we saw. So, I know we have at least 8 and possibly 10 (or God Forbid 12!!!). Ten is more than enough for me...lol... and for Grace, so I hope not more than that if that many!!!

But, you don't have to be a rocket scientist to know she is pregnant NOW...lol. She is literally growing her belly daily...phew! I, and Deb, are just beyond excited to see these pups. Of course, 4-5 weeks old is going to be the fun time, when we start seeing their prospective type and personality.

Like you, Deb and my most concern is always temperament. We want our pups to make loving, intelligent family members and also dogs who can excel in obedience, agility, rally, pet therapy or anything else the owners would love to do with their new family member. Of course, having some with great show potential on top of that would just make us over the moon!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Hoping you get a nice litter to look at soon. Good luck.


----------

